
PyPdf: How to Write a PDF to Memory - driscollis
http://www.blog.pythonlibrary.org/2013/07/16/pypdf-how-to-write-a-pdf-to-memory/
======
schrodingersCat
Do you also get a performance bump by writing to memory? This post was quite
helpful. Thanks

